# Motet in E Minor for 4 Voices



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Here is new piece originally for strings, but inspired by Vaughan Williams Fantasia on a Theme by Tallis (and movie music), so I figured I would have it for choir. BTW what is the max high range for sopranos'?


----------



## sjwright (Jun 9, 2017)

It says the video is unavailable.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I deleted it. The sopranos were out of range.


----------

